# 30% CLOUDY..... The day has arrived.....



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, folks, the glorious day for Plant # 1 (mystery strain) to be harvested. These pics were taken about 20 min after cutting her. More in a coupla days right before curing starts, then some after..............
Fox Farm Ocean Forest
Peruvian Bat Guano and Unsulphered Blackstrap Molasses during Veg (24/0)
Botanicare Pro series Bloom for Soil and Molasses during Flower (12/12)
Lights were the same T5 Full Spectrums from start to finish. I never switched to MH/HPS. ALL FLOURO.
Two x 100cfm fans in a tricked out Black and Decker Storage Unit (18"d x 32"W x 72"H)
ALL material, ALL, under 500 bones.....


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice harvest Capt, what size light you use


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

Grow was entirely FLOURO!!!!
6 x 24W full spectrum T5s.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2007)

*Congrats on a fine harvest Capt. Tell ya what mang there is nothing better than FREE weed. What makes it even better is the fact that you grew it and it's FREE.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 20, 2007)

congrats dude:woohoo: how long did you let her flower for? they look as if the calyx`s havenot swelled to there maximum yet,"IMHO".
although let us know how she smokes man.
good job.


----------



## berserker (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice harvest there.So now the next report is the smoke report.Telling how it tastes and how good the high is.Just like TBG said.NOTHING LIKE FREE WEED!!!.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2007)

I love your picture 3, that is sooooooo mouth watering

Hippy


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

Flowered for 53 days. Trichromes were 70% clear, 30% cloudy. Wanted a very motivated head high. I know it probably could have gone another week or two, but it's my first plant, and I am anxious. Plant # 2 is due in about a week and a half, but I think I'll give her longer than this one.......


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

Made me feel guilty about just letting her go 8 weeks.....


----------



## Growdude (Sep 20, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> Made me feel guilty about just letting her go 8 weeks.....


 
Its easy to get anxious, but harvest day is allways a good day.
Good job.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=152827#post152827


----------



## medicore (Sep 20, 2007)

nice harvest man!


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 20, 2007)

Reallly nice..what's your yield?


----------



## walter (Sep 20, 2007)

good job looks good ,, congrats,, and enjoy


----------



## Artfan (Sep 21, 2007)

oooh i carn't wait for mine to be ready, Not far off now . Happy shhmoking your yeild.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 21, 2007)

Yield is undetermined as of yet. Still waiting for them to dry. The cola weighed 89g WET......


----------



## triprey (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice Harvest! I love Flouros!:headbang2:  I use them myself. ENJOY IT!:joint: :smoke1: :48:


----------



## walter (Sep 21, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> Yield is undetermined as of yet. Still waiting for them to dry. The cola weighed 89g WET......


nice just 23 grams off from a quarter pound good job


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 21, 2007)

My grow is completeky being done with flouros as well. I do not think this is a bad idea at all. My baby is thriving from them too. The grow might have taken longer but both you and I and every one else that is using flouros will reap a nice harvest as you have shown on this thread. Good stuff man. Let us know how she smokes


----------

